# Our huge corn snake



## ember (Apr 12, 2007)

This is Noah. He is my son's snake... a very social and friendly chap of a slither, for sure. 












I have some other photos, but they are lost on the hoard of feral hard drives that is our computer... I will try to find them! Otherwise, I will take more today. He is such a beautiful snake, I can't wait to post a few good shots to show him off.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice corn! I bet he would appreciate some more shavings to dig into, and perhaps some sticks to climb. I have a giant pink snow corn snake, getting close to four feet, you'll have a lot of fun watching yours get bigger and prettier


----------



## ember (Apr 12, 2007)

I just did a tank cleaning and am low on shavings... hence the shallowness. He comes out a lot (more than our other snakes because he seems to enjoy it... no signs of stress and he tries so hard to get out if we miss a day of not letting him out). I want to build a small climbing structure for him, not just some sticks... All of our habitats are a constant work in progress until they "feel" right. I just moved him (like, day before yesterday) to the long tank. I had him in a 60g tall hex prior and it just did not "feel" right. I love having enough tanks to just move around and try different things


----------



## jr47 (Apr 12, 2007)

i never owned any but they are really pretty snakes. every one ive known that owns one says they are very freindly and easy to raise.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah decorating cages is one of my favorite hobbies. I'm going to move my corn up into a larger tank soon, and pet store decorations get expensive so I mostly stick with what I can find around the house/backyard, it's fun getting creative. 

This is my pretty Monty 

Gets really irridescent in the sun, got all kinds of blues and greens in the pink blotches by the head. 

Would love to see more pics of yours!


----------

